

Ask HN: Must-attend events for a tech startup? - jlees

Tech conferences and events are expensive, time-consuming and more often than not a waste of resources if you're a startup without infinite time and money.<p>However, some of them turn out to be worth one's while. I'm just interested in which.<p>To get the ball rolling, I attended Web 2.0 Expo Europe and LeWeb last year (fortunately not paying).<p>Expo was good for the tech side of things and to get a feel for general opinions about e.g. advertising revenue models.<p>LeWeb was mostly a waste of time but for a couple of interesting talks (which were streamed) and people (whom I may well have met elsewhere).
======
dannyr
Here in San Francisco, SFNewTech seems to be a good way to launch your
product. The event happens at least once a month.

